# Jonas Green Pier Report 8/19/15



## Gr8 b8 m8 (Aug 19, 2015)

me and my friend Kevin got there around 4:30pm and started bottom fishing the dropoff with pieces of fish bites (bog O' Worms flavor) while the shrimp thawed out on the pavement. Kevin immediately hooked into a decent sized jellyfish but it threw the hook before he could get it on the pier. Around 5:20 there was a mini Bluefish/Rockfish blitz so I grabbed a small gotcha plug at went at it but the strong wind was lifting my line and causing the lure to swim under the very choppy water and not dart around. This frusterated me so I janked the lure out of the water to hard and it flew above the pier into the glare of the sun, not knowing where the lure would strike I ducked but the lure missed me by 2 feet, thankgoodness because I've been shot by split shots several times and can't emagine what a 2 oz lure would feel like. We fished untill 7:30 with no success. The other two people on the pier and the guy fishing lures off the rocks also were without fish. The only action the shrimp got were snags from the old bridge spoils and the fishbites just got nibbles and jellyfish. I was thinking about going somewhere else tommarow but it seems like the whole upper/middle bay is like this, but the WWB never fails for perch and blue cats so I might go there.


----------



## Nadeleeh (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the report. I have always been unlucky lately and came home empty handed the last two fishing trips to Sandy Point and Patuxent NAS. 

What does WWB stand for?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Woodrow Wilson Bridge?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

gr8 b8 m8 said:


> me and my friend kevin got there around 4:30pm and started bottom fishing the dropoff with pieces of fish bites (bog o' worms flavor) while the shrimp thawed out on the pavement. Kevin immediately hooked into a decent sized jellyfish but it threw the hook before he could get it on the pier. Around 5:20 there was a mini bluefish/rockfish blitz so i grabbed a small gotcha plug at went at it but the strong wind was lifting my line and causing the lure to swim under the very choppy water and not dart around. This frusterated me so i janked the lure out of the water to hard and it flew above the pier into the glare of the sun, not knowing where the lure would strike i ducked but the lure missed me by 2 feet, thankgoodness because i've been shot by split shots several times and can't emagine what a 2 oz lure would feel like. We fished untill 7:30 with no success. The other two people on the pier and the guy fishing lures off the rocks also were without fish. The only action the shrimp got were snags from the old bridge spoils and the fishbites just got nibbles and jellyfish. I was thinking about going somewhere else tommarow but it seems like the whole upper/middle bay is like this, but the wwb never fails for perch and blue cats so i might go there.


Yep, go *south* young man!

Thanks for the report.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I hear solomons area is on fire with spanish and blues right now


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Gr8 b8 m8 said:


> Kevin immediately hooked into a decent sized *jellyfish* but it threw the hook before he could get it on the pier.


How do you hook into a jellyfish, and how does it throw the hook??


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Jonas green pier has been dead all summer from all the reports I heard,wonder what happened to all the nice spot and croakers from last summer


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

PatapscoDad said:


> How do you hook into a jellyfish, and how does it throw the hook??


Heard they pull hard......very tasty too....:--|


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Heard they pull hard......very tasty too....:--|


I like them dipped in beer batter and deep fried. The smaller ones are definitely better tasting. BTW make sure you ice them down as soon as possible. They'll start to spoil and have a bitter taste if you don't.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Heard they pull hard......very tasty too....:--|


perfect to go with those coolers full of trashfish lol


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

catman said:


> I like them dipped in beer batter and deep fried. The smaller ones are definitely better tasting. BTW make sure you ice them down as soon as possible. They'll start to spoil and have a bitter taste if you don't.



Bon Chon Chicken???


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> perfect to go with those coolers full of trashfish lol


lol


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Jason Mason said:


> Jonas green pier has been dead all summer from all the reports I heard,wonder what happened to all the nice spot and croakers from last summer


Spot and croaker still have not make it into the Severn in numbers. At this point, I doubt croakers will even come in. too much rainfall- just got some more today. Perch and small stripers have really been it so far this summer. The fall should bring in larger stripers.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

this thread has definitely gone in the wrong direction...and is totally outta hand....luv it 

nothing wrong w/ filleted jellyfish....sorry Gr8...u started it


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> this thread has definitely gone in the wrong direction...and is totally outta hand....luv it
> 
> nothing wrong w/ filleted jellyfish....sorry Gr8...u started it


A big part of the fun on this forum is the humor that's injected along the way. I love it also.


----------



## Gr8 b8 m8 (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol, that accually looks tasty. I said I'd go to the WWB today so here's the report: 5 WP, a 6lb channel cat, and 8 eels, on cut shrimp slip sinker rigged in 3 hours. It's a Gr8 spot to collect rockfish bait(eels).


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Actually folks jellyfish don't really have a flavor. It's more of a textural thing if anything. Dried then cut into thin strip, sorta like clear noodles. I know a great place in Ellicott city called the silver dragon. If think you have any intestinal fortitude go try it out. Btw I'm being serious.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

People really eat jellyfish


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Actually folks jellyfish don't really have a flavor. It's more of a textural thing if anything. Dried then cut into thin strip, sorta like clear noodles. I know a great place in Ellicott city called the silver dragon. If think you have any intestinal fortitude go try it out. Btw I'm being serious.


WWWHHHHHAAAATTTTTT?????????


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

The worlds to big to have a small palate.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

supercast said:


> People really eat jellyfish


Absolutely. There's a little Japanese seafood house in Moss Beach, CA the has the best deep fried jellyfish I've ever tasted.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Jellyfish, fry's and slaw.......can't beat it. :--|

You guys are 'killin me'...


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

catman said:


> Absolutely. There's a little Japanese seafood house in Moss Beach, CA the has the best deep fried jellyfish I've ever tasted.


Never had it fried.

Like it as an appetiser - cold with a little sesame and chili oil.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Never tried jellyfish fried.
Just raw, on a peanut butter and jellyfish sandwich.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> Never tried jellyfish fried.
> Just raw, on a peanut butter and jellyfish sandwich.


Dam that sounds good; maybe add a sliced banana & tater chips.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Yum Yum.


----------

